# Problems with my new IDX a new Canon user not happy



## lb (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi I live in Victoria Australia and purchased a Canon 1DX but all is not well, the camera shuts down telling me to recharge the battery but the battery that came with the camera is fully charged, I went back to the supplier of the camera and he sold me another battery to see if the problem is the one that came with the camera from canon, I charged the new battery and installed it in my new !DX, but the problem exists I believe in the camera being faulty, I have been using Fuji cameras for the past few years without any issues and traded my Fuji sd20 as a deposit payment for my new canon, I took the camera back to the place of purchase here in Melbourne and they said it must be returned to canon for repairs, so I looked across the web for more of the same problems as I have got with mine, to my surprise I came across a professional in new south wales that took canon to court over his new 1DX and lost the court case. is this what's happen when you get a lemon, also when formatting a new SanDisk card it now does not work even in my PC . what would you do.
the link below is from the NSW court case that canon refused to fix.
*Canon warranty dispute leads to claims of fraud*
http://www.photocounter.com.au/2013/canon-warranty-dispute-leads-to-claims-of-fraud/


----------



## Viggo (Aug 5, 2014)

lb said:


> Hi I live in Victoria Australia and purchased a Canon 1DX but all is not well, the camera shuts down telling me to recharge the battery but the battery that came with the camera is fully charged, I went back to the supplier of the camera and he sold me another battery to see if the problem is the one that came with the camera from canon, I charged the new battery and installed it in my new !DX, but the problem exists I believe in the camera being faulty, I have been using Fuji cameras for the past few years without any issues and traded my Fuji as a deposit payment for my new canon, I took the camera back to the place of purchase here in Melbourne and they said it must be returned to canon for repairs, so I looked across the web for more of the same problems as I have got with mine, to my surprise I came across a professional in new south wales that took canon to court over his new 1DX and lost the court case. is this what's happen when you get a lemon, also when formatting a new SanDisk sd card it now does not work even in my PC . what would you do.
> the link below is from the NSW court case that canon refused to fix.
> *Canon warranty dispute leads to claims of fraud*
> http://www.photocounter.com.au/2013/canon-warranty-dispute-leads-to-claims-of-fraud/



1dX does not use SD cards.

It's not a case to take to court. Why did he SELL you a new battery? that's ridiculous. If the camera is faulty when you buy it, it's just to return and get a replacement, do not take the argument with the store if they want one. You call Canon and clear it out first, and just swap to a new camera. If it's different rules than here and there is no such thing as d.o.a time, simply send it in for repair and tell Canon you want a new one, not to repair a brand new product. 

All I can say is that sh!t happens, and it's most likely solved with some patience, and you'll get a working one to use hard for many years.


----------



## bseitz234 (Aug 5, 2014)

By "supplier" I assume you mean a retail store? I also assume they must have some sort of return policy? If you think the camera is at fault just ask them to exchange it and let them deal wih canon, if you don't want to. Or call canon yourself they've always been a breeze to deal with in my experience.


----------



## Maui5150 (Aug 5, 2014)

If you are putting an SD card into the 1Dx, that may be the crux of your problem.

Regarding the Nash thing... I sort of believe Canon on this. There was a foreign object rattling around the camera and scratched the sensor. 1 of 2 things happened... An internal piece of the camera came loose and caused the damage, or a foreign object got into the camera and was rattling around.

Or, could well be a piece from the internal mechanisms, but canon thought it was broken/ dislodged from improper cleaning

I agree with most other posters... If you bought from a store and it has issues ask for a replacement.

I know some stores have policies counter to this and for defective merchandise they make you go through manufacturer


----------



## zim (Aug 5, 2014)

Doesn't sound like a shop, surely the shop would try it and even the most inept shop assistant would notice an SD card rattling around a CF slot!


----------



## Lightmaster (Aug 5, 2014)

where do you guys read something about SD cards?
i read sandisk.... they do CF cards too.

edit: ah i see in the quote in viggos post that the topic starter edited his original posting.

one thing is sure... that is a shop to avoid.


----------



## Maximilian (Aug 5, 2014)

Lightmaster said:


> one thing is sure... that is a shop to avoid.


+1
This issue should be covered by a good warranty policy, either the shop or Canon.
Especially if it comes to the top notch (consumer) product of this company.
And if I had spent that much money on a camera, I would politely but forcefully tell my demands and rights.

lb:
I wish you all the best, that you will get your rights and then your confidence back into the product you've chosen.
I wish you success!


----------



## terminatahx (Aug 27, 2014)

OK,

So it sounds like you didn't buy the camera new, because they come partially charged when new. And if it was new, you should have either returned the gear to the shop for an exchange or replacement, or send it to the Canon warranty service.

Anytime you buy used gear without vetting it, you take a huge gamble. If you purchased it used and the camera has issues with storage and batteries, it sounds like you need to bite the bullet and send it to Canon for repairs. My 1DX is an absolute flawless piece of technological utopia and your story is the first that I've heard. Good luck.


----------

